# Glass 3*3



## Lio2010 (Sep 18, 2022)

Can Someone Build A 3*3 out of Glass for me?


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Sep 18, 2022)

I think that would be extraordinarily difficult for several reasons


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 18, 2022)

Your best bet is going to be to design metal/ceramic molds for each piece, then you can get a glass blower to press mold hot glass into each one and cut off any excess

The process of designing and having the molds created will be extremely expensive if you do not the means to at least design them yourself.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 19, 2022)

would be better off molding a cubes pieces and making one out of resin or clear epoxy


----------



## Garf (Sep 19, 2022)

Lol just ask Tony Fisher.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2022)

IIRC a transparent valk3 cube was made in 2016 as a souvenir item.


----------



## qwr (Sep 19, 2022)

how much will you pay? $1000 is on the very low end


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 19, 2022)

qwr said:


> how much will you pay? $1000 is on the very low end


More like 200


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 19, 2022)

You could get the required Epoxy for 100€(way less but there will be many failed attempts) and pour it into a mold, then machine it on a mill.
Glass isn't easily machined and nobody in my knowledge can pour glass, resin or metal to this high of a tolerance. Only plastics.
Remember, even the old Rubiks style which had one Cube in the edges and one in the corners has a tolerance of <0.5mm(measured).
Get someone with a mill(even a chinese mini mill will work or a CNC portal router) and learn to pour cubes, then mill them down. Then it's only a question of sanding and polishing to get the faces to be clean.



Garf said:


> Lol just ask Tony Fisher.


That will make him go on a rant about different (un)related things...


----------



## Christian_P (Sep 19, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Can Someone Build A 3*3 out of Glass for me?


If it's a transparent 3x3 cube you'd like, you can get a transparent DaYan TrngYun from PiCubeshop.com 


https://www.picubeshop.com/products/dayan-tengyun-v1-3x3-transparent-limtied-edition?spm=..collection_554f3c76-cd36-4f42-a876-f3d43f707fc6.collection_detail_1.55&spm_prev=..index.header_1.1


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 19, 2022)

a glass 3x3
have it


----------



## Garf (Sep 19, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> That will make him go on a rant about different (un)related things...


I know. My statement was a joke


----------



## qwr (Sep 20, 2022)

Christian_P said:


> If it's a transparent 3x3 cube you'd like, you can get a transparent DaYan TrngYun from PiCubeshop.com
> 
> 
> https://www.picubeshop.com/products/dayan-tengyun-v1-3x3-transparent-limtied-edition?spm=..collection_554f3c76-cd36-4f42-a876-f3d43f707fc6.collection_detail_1.55&spm_prev=..index.header_1.1


also if you want something cheaper, yuxin kylin v2 had transparent plastic version as well as yulong. but thanks for reminding me about it. if I can't get my hands on a pink tengyun that's the next best thing


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2022)

To sum up what others have said: if you want a glass 3x3, you're going to have to shell out a LOT of money (i.e. much more than your budget of $200), since making that cube would be a very complicated and expensive project.


----------



## qwr (Sep 20, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> More like 200


glassworking is really not that cheap. you should expect to pay several thousand for custom glasswork.

that being said, if you wanna use epoxy, cyoubx (not to be confused with kewbix, who has rapidly taken over him in popularity) did a nice tutorial


----------

